# Birds of Seasons Past



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

A couple days ago I was looking at a thread of peoples past turkey kills and thought I'd add to it. For the life of me I can't find it now! So, I thought I'd start a new one. Mods, feel free to merge if necessary. Others, please add on.

2009 -- First Bird. My FIL called it to me on public land in Wexford County:



















2010 -- "Guided" by a buddy/fellow MSer. Took this off his woodlot in Clinton County:



















2011 -- I went birdless, but scouted and called this one in for my FIL. Lake County Public land:



















2012 -- Hunted solo, middle of the week on a private Eaton County woodlot:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

1 of 3 2012 birds.

Shot at 4-5 yds one handed.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

k9wernet,

Please tell me the person with the "RED" camo only wears it for photo ops and not while hunting turkeys!

BTW nice birds

Jim


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

2008 Spring Season








triple beard 2009 season








2010 Season








2011 Season









2012 Season


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I have to show this one my dad Shot in 2011 also....biggest bird I've ever seen. 

29 pounds
1 3/4 spur and a 1 13/16 spur and 11 1/8 inch beard


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

View attachment 2010


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

jem44357 said:


> k9wernet,
> 
> Please tell me the person with the "RED" camo only wears it for photo ops and not while hunting turkeys!
> 
> ...


That's my father in law... I think he bought that camo in the early 80s when he first started turkey hunting. I don't know for sure, but I think that red camo was a thing back then. Highly touted by the turkey "experts."  Ironically, he's color blind. Not coincidentally, that 2011 photo was the first bird he ever killed. Notice the change of attire? :lol:


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Solo hunt last year. First bird with the over under.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

My Firsts:
First bird: 2001, after convincing my dad we should hunt turkeys, i took this jake on our first trip out. Grand fathers Mecosta County Property.








First(and only so far) Bearded Hen:2006, Also on my Grandfathers Mecosta property. 8 1/4" beard.








First Tom: 2009. Dads property Montcalm County, 10 1/2" beard.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

k9wernet said:


> That's my father in law... I think he bought that camo in the early 80s when he first started turkey hunting. I don't know for sure, but I think that red camo was a thing back then. Highly touted by the turkey "experts."  Ironically, he's color blind. Not coincidentally, that 2011 photo was the first bird he ever killed. Notice the change of attire? :lol:


Just makin' sure everyone is safe! I hunt the late season and encounter many mushroom hunters wearing all of the wrong colors... and scratching around in the leaves. 

BTW Nice thread!
Jim


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

jem44357 said:


> Just makin' sure everyone is safe! I hunt the late season and encounter many mushroom hunters wearing all of the wrong colors... and scratching around in the leaves.
> 
> BTW Nice thread!
> Jim


Has anyone heard of or seen camo like that before? 

The only time I ever saw him wear it was that hunt, and being my first turkey hunt I just took his explanation of "turkey camo" at face value and didn't think much about it.

Now that I know a little more, it seems like the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you ought to be wearing to hunt turkeys.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

It like like older European military issue camo. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walkingonwater (Jan 11, 2010)

Mr. Botek said:


> It like like older European military issue camo.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## springscreek (Dec 30, 2011)

2010, 2011 and 2012 seasons. Saginaw county late season hunts.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I like them naked!










Finally talked little bro into turkey hunting...it took a few years but he finally got one.....










I mounted the fan for him but, he liked this little add on I did....


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

2011 bird.










2012 turkey.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

My turkey addiction started in 2009 when I took my first bird. Its fast become my favorite hunting season of the year. Cant wait for the 22nd to get here.

my 2012 bird










my 2010 bird









my 2009 and first turkey


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

2008
11 1/2 beard
1 1/2 spurs
26lbs








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

2010
10 1/2 beard
1 1/4 spurs
24 lbs








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

2012
9 1/4 beard
7/8 spurs
23 lbs








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

